# First dedicated Catfish outfit



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im looking to put together my first catfish rod/reel, I got broke off lastnight while out messing around, Im still very much a novice catfisher, I use my everyday spinning outfits with 8lb spooled up(no wonder I get broke off) but after getting broke off lastnight I thought if Im going to come out after these guys even on a semi-regular basis I better get a dedicated rod or two together, Im not out after those monster flats like alot of you guys are(not yet anyway) just fooling around with channels, I know under most circumstances standard spinning rigs will work for these guys, but I have been broken off a couple times this summer and Im running out of swear words to use when it happens, so Im gonna bulk up a bit, I want to get a spinning rig together and spool up with something around 12lb, any suggestions on rods or reels??? I thought about just going out and getting a medium action rod and a slightly bigger reel, but I thought I run it by the people who know first.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

For channel cat spinning rigs I use 7' ugly stick lite medium action. They run $40. For reels I like shimano and okumo reels, and the baitrunner function is nice to have. I run 10 to 14 pound line on these outfits depending on the situation.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info Canoe, not sure if I will run out today or not to pick one up..but definately before I head out again.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

supercanoe said:


> For channel cat spinning rigs I use 7' ugly stick lite medium action. They run $40. For reels I like shimano and okumo reels, and the baitrunner function is nice to have. I run 10 to 14 pound line on these outfits depending on the situation.


I also use an ugly stik lite medium action paired with a abu cardinal 104 with 14lb on it. its my favorite combo to catch channels on. the rod is also sensitive enough to catch small fish too and its an ugly stik so its definately able to handle them 10+lb fish. for line i use trilene xl, 14lb clear. for hooks i would suggest 1/0 or #2 snelled eagle claw baitholders with a swivel and a 3/4 or 1/2 ounce sliding egg sinker.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info...I knew getting a little more dedicated tackle should be on the list as well.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Okuma makes a real affordable spinning combo. The Fin Chaser. I have both 9' and 10' models. Both are great for channels. I spool with at least 20# and use 5/0 or 8/0 Daiichi circle hooks. Then again I'm looking for the larger ones most of the time.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

If your just looking for something cheap head over to walmart, they have the shakespeare spinning combos that are fine for channels for like 20 bucks and there is the Berkley Fusion combos for 25, they are a little nicer...

I use a Abu 5500 Royal Express and a Ugly stick Catfish rod for channels, and the berkley fusion for a Spinning Channel cat rod...


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

neocats1 said:


> Okuma makes a real affordable spinning combo. The Fin Chaser. I have both 9' and 10' models. Both are great for channels. I spool with at least 20# and use 5/0 or 8/0 Daiichi circle hooks. Then again I'm looking for the larger ones most of the time.


i have had experience w the okuma fin chaser combos as well, i really liked them. i had the yellow 7ft and the blue 12ft?. both were great combos....nice drag system and excellent rod strength


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the continued help, I really dont have a budget in mind, I dont want a bargain basement rig...nor do I feel like I need top of the line at this moment, I have always been partial to Shimano reels so they are something I feel comfortable with...the rod is the only real question at this time, still thinking about that fish that broke me off lastnight


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Line and Drag was probably the biggest factors in the break-off.

$80 and you can own a Jeff Arrington Signature Series Skipper Rod.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

If your just fishing for channels i wouldn't go any bigger then 14lb test and a 8ft rod medhevy i don't use a spinning reel much but when i do i use 2 okuma avenger bait runners about 45 bucks depending on size and they have been great too me fisherman's quarters in Dayton normally has them i would call before i went down there. rods are more personal preference i like to get something thats quality but wont break the bank


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree, Shimano anything is a great real, I'd use something 4000 size or higher for cats. As long as the drag works nice, it will do the job. The big cheap cat reels you see at Wally World have horrid drags. If you are river fishing, I find the superlines a great advantage over mono. Easier to cast your bait farther without it coming off the hook, smaller size = less drag in the current. Also, because of the smaller size of the lines, you can use a 20-30lb rating without it feeling bulky - makes pulling snags a lot easier, and enough power to fight a hog if you happen to tie into one. Power Pro, Fireline, Spiderwire, etc.

Rods - ugly sticks make fine cat rods, that is what I used to use. My cats rods are currently 9ft downrigger rods made by Gander Mnt. I Love this for cats. Long enough I can get extra leverage for working snags out, flex enough that circle hooks get nice hook ups, and enough meat to land a nice flat without feeling under-gunned.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

neocats1 said:


> Line and Drag was probably the biggest factors in the break-off.
> 
> $80 and you can own a Jeff Arrington Signature Series Skipper Rod.


I agree...I kept trying to give him more drag but it just didnt seem to be enough for him, Thanks again to everybody who has helped me try to make a descision.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

fishinfool21 said:


> If your just fishing for channels i wouldn't go any bigger then 14lb test


I said 20# test because I tournament fish a lot. I am targeting the larger channels and I don't risk it when money is on the line. Plus, you never know when that big Flathead might decide to bite. I think it's better to be prepared than sorry.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

the best advice i could give, is don't think way too hard about it, either buy you a cheap openface combo, or a cheap baitcasting combo with a clicker. if you really find that you enjoy it, and you enjoy catfishing, then later down the line invest in a real nice one


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I sometimes think to hard about my gun purchases..but I think I have got a few things narrowed down, and I pretty much have a price range to stay within, so it shouldnt be to much longer before I pull the trigger on something.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

my point is-you really don't have to have a super duper top of the line combo if you want to just experiment with catfishing, plus, i make it a point to buy good gear because i know i love it, but honestly, for the "once in a while" catfisherman, rods are over rated. i have no doubt in my mind you can pull in a 50 pound flathead with a freakin walmart cat rod. the reel on the other hand does matter. especially for baitcasters. just make sure you got hefty set up and go tear em up!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have four rigs that I fish with when catfishing. Granted, I don't catch big fish but the rigs I use do fine for me. 

Ugly Stik Catfish rods, 7' MH action. Soft enough to give a little, strong enough to handle 4 oz weights easily, fiberglass for durability and comfortable grips for ease of use. $28 from Cabela's the last time I ordered 4. 

I use baitcasters but a Shimano Sedona in the 4000 size will provide a good drag that won't cause any issues and plenty of muscle for most fish. Since a 25 lb. plus cat doesn't happen everyday you'll do fine and spend $75 or less on the combo. 

I second the braid- 6/30 Power Pro is tough, strong as steel is seems and works on Shimano reels. I use it on all my spinning reels and have never had an issue on a Shimano. I use 60 lb Power Pro on my baitcasters and love it as well.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i like the Ugly Stick Catfish Rods 6 ft 6 in (white) in a medium heavy action with a Abu 6000 baitcasting reel strung with 30 lb test Big Game Line !! 

You can buy the combo and the line for UNDER $100 !!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Again Thanks everyone for the suggestions, I will probably buy something this weekend.


----------

